# If you are recovered....Please respond



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

When you recover...does the depression go away too? And the depressing awful intrusive thoughts? The weird body sensation? The fatigue?

Im sure alot of my problem is holiday stress...but Ive been kinda down latley. The weather here is gloomy too. I was asked today why Im so "emo" these days. Its like, hmm...I wonder. I dont feel connected to myself, my body does weird shit all day, Im tired, and the damn medication I was taking made me gain weight.

Before this I was vibrant and outgoing. Now Im kinda blah. I just want "me" back already?

Also, what causes intrusive thoughts? Why does your brain do that? And do you think thoughts cause emotions ot emotions cause thoughts?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ambrosialv said:


> When you recover...does the depression go away too? And the depressing awful intrusive thoughts? The weird body sensation? The fatigue?
> 
> Im sure alot of my problem is holiday stress...but Ive been kinda down latley. The weather here is gloomy too. I was asked today why Im so "emo" these days. Its like, hmm...I wonder. I dont feel connected to myself, my body does weird shit all day, Im tired, and the damn medication I was taking made me gain weight.
> 
> ...


Hey ambrosialv,

I am no where near recovered (well maybe a little...i mean I'm doing better than i was 10 months ago), but the main reason I wanted to respond to this was to empathize with your feelings of being ''blah.'' I hate depression, and depression + DP/DR is a nightmare. I thought you had mentioned in another thread that you don't have DP/DR anymore, but rather Pure-O symptoms now??

Also, this non-stop rainy weather in LA is making me feel pretty gloomy too


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I also want to know the answer to this when DP goes does the emptiness go too? Do you enjoy things again? I am slowly recovering but on bad days i feel like my mind has been taking over i feel like ive lost my identity, i want to strive for something like before have a hobby a life goal sort of thing but this shit is still holding me back, and when i get bouts of depression i really don't have the energy to do much.


----------



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

The DP lingers. I went through alot of stuff this last month...the DP comes and goes. The intrusive thoughts are the worst when I wake up...I mean, they are there all day...but I ignore them most of the time.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

After recovery I still had quite a bit of depression and fatigue. I called it the DP hangover. I found that DMAE fixed both within a week.


----------



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

I think thats my problem. I know the DP fights for my attention like any other thougt and fear. Its just the thoughts and emotions that get to me. Its like why the eff am I feeling depressed. I have really not a damn reason to be. Yeah I have tons of family problems...but who doesnt? So your brain or whatever can heal itself from depression on its on too?


----------

